# she is always angry



## madmark10 (Jun 21, 2013)

Hello everybody

me and my wife have been married since november 2012, doesnt seem like that long but shes so freaken angry all the time. I dont know why half the time she needs to start crap for no reason. 

I redeployed from afghanistan in january 2012 and started hanging out with her pretty much instantly. when i came back she was just recently injured at work (torn muscles from scapula), she has been out of work since dec 2011 and been dealing with the pain for over a year. recently she had surgery and is slowly getting her life back. Back then i could understand her frustration that no doctor could figure out her injury and having breakdowns and depression. But still i stood by her the whole time, cooking, cleaning and doing everything for her so she had nothing to worry about except resting. but still always found **** to ***** about....

Even to this day, only 2 more months of therapy, being able to be active and doing whatever she wants. she still always wants to fight about something and i dont get it. shes already threatened to leave me back in (we will say march) because i am not the same person as before.... that i dont get because i have not changed, i still cook, clean, do laundary and still make sure everything is done before i go to bed.... her life is ****ing cake, she has no responsibilities unless she wants to do something.


so things i thought were getting better, the way she acts and says things to me are crazy, her parents even ***** her out because they know i have to be a saint to deal with this ****. (she was in a bad marriage before) her dad wants to put most of the blame on her last husband who was a complete D***. so he thinks she is doing this because she doesnt want to be treated like that again or wants a say so. She gets the upmost respect from me and some times i feel like i get none.

her latest *****fest was because her friend some drama crap on facebook and she agreed with her, i commented saying how it is stupid and get over it. since i didnt agree with her she said she dont want to talk to me right now.... whatever that means


it seems its always stupid crap like this gets to her, her dad thinks she may have anxiety but she dont want to get it checked out.


any ideas? thanks for reading my rant lol


----------



## justonelife (Jul 29, 2010)

madmark10 said:


> i commented saying how it is stupid and get over it.
> 
> any ideas?


Um...don't say that your wife's feelings are "stupid" and to just "get over it". Considering that half of your post is blocked out for language, I'm guessing you don't speak to her very respectfully.

Apart from that, it seems like a lot of drama so early in the marriage. Get it figured out fast or get out. Why did you get married? You guys are supposed to be in the honeymoon stage still.


----------



## madmark10 (Jun 21, 2013)

sorry for inappropriate language, its more of a rant and i treat her like a queen, i was trying to be short and to the point. guess it didnt really work like that


and i was talking about the facebook original rant that was making drama, pretty much a girl who was trying to control her brothers decisions and mad that he wont do what she wants


----------



## oldgeezer (Sep 8, 2012)

You're on the road to a whole lot of bad, and here's why: Your woman is walking all over you, while you cook, clean, earn the bread, and everything else. You're being responsible, but she's not respecting you, nor are you demanding it. 

First, clean up your act. Get rid of the swearing and cussing, and then sit down, with a clear head and say "If we were a two person team, what would we be doing wrong?" 

This business of being together is a team, and living life, raising a family, and being happy are the mission. There must be boundaries in your relationship, where you do NOT disrespect each other, you do NOT walk on each other, and each of you must carry your weight. 

She's learned she can walk all over you because you just keep on doing everything for her, and really, she's bored with a maid, rather than having a husband - a true partner. 

YOu're on the way to being REALLY super ticked off, after you've invested your life, emotion, caring, and taking care of her, and she just walks off without a care. 

But it doesn't need to work that way.


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

Not sure why you are still in this being together so early you should be honeymooning. Why did you even get married?

Major red flags from her and I'm not sure we're getting the whole story from you either.

You're doing everything, she has no job, was depressed before you got married, and is angry all the time, and yet you still got married? Does not compute...


----------



## 33N 96W (Aug 25, 2012)

Anger can release two hormone, Norepinephrine & Adrenaline that effect the brain.

A person may become addicted to and constantly seek the *adrenaline high/rush*.

IMHO, the anger or argument induced "Adrenaline rush" may have the same effects as some legal/illegal drugs and can become just as addictive.


----------



## Kaboom (Feb 6, 2013)

sounds like you got the bait & switch frankly. You may just be getting a glimpse into why her previous marriage failed. Sounds like her parents are being passive aggressive too, they might give her crap in front of you and praise you, but never forget, she is and always will be her daddies little girl, and guys like you will come and go- he knows that, and ultimately will mislead you towards what he thinks is best for her. Don't trust it is all I'm saying.

First, stop doing everything for her. Plop the laundry at her feet and have at it. I cannot and will not believe someone is in so much pain they can't do laundry, yet is two months therapy away from returning to the workforce. She can do dishes and cook too.

She's testing your limits and so far, you've proven that you don't have any. I don't personally believe that it's fixable- She now has a new expectation of you. If you think you can live the rest of your life like that, then stay.


----------



## Kaboom (Feb 6, 2013)

meh.. double posted


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

bait and switch? Sounds like he got the sh*t and sh*t.

She was miserable, depressed, and jobless BEFORE they got married.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Read No More Mr Nice Guy. It will explain everything.


----------



## Viseral (Feb 25, 2011)

turnera said:


> Read No More Mr Nice Guy. It will explain everything.


Agree

Read No More Mr Nice Guy and The Married Mans Sex Life Primer 2011. 

Read them NOW!!


----------

